# arctic poly or western



## apalermo (Oct 9, 2004)

hey gang,what do you think.arctic 7.6 poly or western plow.for a 1/2 ton short box sierra. :yow!: :yow!: :yow!:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The Arctic is a good plow. It is made in Canada so it is a little cheaper then the Western.


----------

